# bee truck stuck



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh man I hate when that happens. I wish that I would have bought a 4 wheel drive flatbed instead. Although I am sure that I would get that stuck too. haha. Hey whats the GVW on that truck in the pics? Bed length?

Matt


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah that truck does look familiar somehow. i just cant place it exactly. sure looks wet there.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

The difference between 2 and 4 wheel drive is that with 4 wheel drive you get stuck in the back of the pasture instead of the front.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Beemaninsa said:


> The difference between 2 and 4 wheel drive is that with 4 wheel drive you get stuck in the back of the pasture instead of the front.


Thanks for the laugh this morning! haha Don't you know it!


----------

